# Longer titles for active thread summary



## CyberSlag5k (May 11, 2005)

The first page that pops up with the 25 threads with the latest activity is nice, but it would be nice if more of the title was shown. As it is, only about half of the box is used, so more text could easily be fit (and the additional bandwidth seems trivial).

Also, should my "number of threads shown per page" setting be affecting this? Or will it always be 25? It would be nice if I could see my default 40 were displayed (and even nicer still if that 40 could go higher ).

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

On the homepage where those thread titles are I can put my curser arrow on any one of them and a longer version of what can be seen pops up.  You might have to turn off your pop-up blocker for discuss cooking.  I have mine turned off for this site.  That way I can also get a pop-up window when I have a private message sent to me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (May 11, 2005)

Interesting. I disabled my pop-up blocker for the site and I now I can see a summary of the actual body of the post, which is quite handy. Still, I think it would be nice to see more of the actual title, rather than just the first 3 words.

Thanks for the tip, kitchenelf!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

I'll ask Andy if that can be changed.  I'm glad you can at least see more with the pop up blocker off.


----------



## amber (May 11, 2005)

I'm guessing the first page is suppose to be a "glimpse" of the thread, and if you want to read more just click. Sure it would be nice to see the entire post, but I think the point was to see if your interested in the thread, then click.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

amber, I don't think she wanted to see the entire post, just more of the words in the title - A title could be - ISO Your mother's chicken casserole recipe - but what would show up on the homepage is ISO Your mother's


----------

